# Nervous about upcoming internship



## flourthepeople (Sep 22, 2010)

What if I don't know enough? What will they expect me to know?

Very nervous about this.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't worry about it. Be all that you can be. Relax, listen to what you're told, watch what's going on around you, ask questions if you don't know, don't cut any fingers off, just do your job. Be the best "You" that you can be. Don't try to be or worry about being anyone else.

_My apologies for sounding like a camp councilor. _


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Great advice Iceman.  I have mentored many many interns. What I find to be the most difficult for an intern seems to be watching all the wrong 

techniques that others do while trying to do the right thing yourself. Getting along well with others is paramount but also realize that you are not there to win a popularity contest but more to learn and work well.

Carry a small notebook in your back pocket and use it often to record thoughts and techniques you see.

As was mentioned previously, always do what Chef asks and if you are uncertain, ask Chef to repeat or hands on show you.

Never, Never Never......did I say Never? take it upon yourself to make a decision unless asked to do so.

Work hard, work fast, and keep your station clean at all times. You drop something, pick it up. You make a mess, clean it up immediately.

Just like mom says,,,,,,,, Good luck...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

NEVER  say you can't. How do you know you can't unless you try?  Keep an open mind, remember in cooking there are many different ways and approaches that yield the same outcome .Make sure you learn at least 1 new thing per day and retain it. =Never serve anything when there is a doubt about its quality, make believe it's for you.

 Good Luck to you


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

> Carry a small notebook in your back pocket and use it often to record thoughts and techniques you see.


 Sound advice! You will experience so much, writing it down will be one way to recall it in the future, as well as help commit it to memory.

Please, oh please, don't say "I know how to do that" implying that you know _anything_ of what you are being shown. At best, it comes as off as overconfident. At worst, it comes off as cocky. Either way, you will not get the education that an internship so potentially holds. There is more than one way to everything in a kitchen. Learn as many of those ways as possible; you'll become more valuable.

Best wishes with your endeavor!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> > Carry a small notebook in your back pocket and use it often to record thoughts and techniques you see.
> 
> 
> Sound advice! You will experience so much, writing it down will be one way to recall it in the future, as well as help commit it to memory.


Double ditto. I recently started a new job. Half of the way through the first shift working the saute station, the Executive Chef asked me in a loud voice "How long have you been working in this profession?"... My answer was "35 years."... Executive Chef, looking at culinary intern... "Hear that Josh, 35 years, see what he has in his hand?"... My pocket size notebook.


----------

